# My 240 Gallon In the wall Aquarium



## musichead707 (Apr 3, 2005)

There are 2 12" tiger oscars, 1 8" tiger oscar, 1 7" Salvini, 1 6" Blood PArrot, 1 7" Jaguar, 1 11" Shovelnose, 1 5" green Terror, 1 6" Green Severum, 1 16" Clown KNife, 1 8" Texas, 2 3" Clown loaches, 2 5" silver dollars.


----------



## musichead707 (Apr 3, 2005)

This is a very retarded fish i mean just look at him


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i nominate the pic of the parot as potm.

nice tank and better photo skills


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WOW!!!
Got any pics of how you get in it ? to clean?


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

that is a big knife fish.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Awsome that is one very nice tank.


----------



## musichead707 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thank You and It is built into a large utility room, with a sink furnace shelving and a good amount of room. So if your thinking its a tight squeeze or something its not, it is just tall, the tank at the top is a towering 7 feet tall including stand obviously.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sweet set up you got there man


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

What are the tank dims? I belive you said 6 feet long on a different post?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

nice set up


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That is one very good looking tank







I really like the tiger oscars and the shovelnose. They look great


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

your tank is beautiful! I love it!


----------



## musichead707 (Apr 3, 2005)

72 long, 31 tall, 26 wide


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice, cool tank and pretty cool fish.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn.
Thats f*cking smooth man.
Nice set-up, and alot of different fish.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Amazing


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hell of a tank you have there







thanks for sharing such


----------



## musichead707 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thank you for all of the compliments


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

that 2nd pic actually made me stop & go "whoa!" really nice man


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

That's like amazing!


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

nice tank 
is that a tiger oscar?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:


> nice tank
> is that a tiger oscar?
> [snapback]1004867[/snapback]​










Why do you even post. You really do post the dumbest sh*t I have ever seen, keep it up numbnuts.


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

damn nice tank and fish


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

damn nice tank and fish


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

impressive big time man, I like the oscars and the tard fich, ahhahhaha.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

DC_Cichlid said:


> FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:
> 
> 
> > nice tank
> ...


lol what a noob









dude i love ur tiger oscar


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats one bad a** tank. all the fish are awesome. the knife fish looks really cool.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thats awsome man, i would love a tank setup in a wall like that


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nicely done.. Is the tank accessible from the back or do you tank the trim piece off the front.. How exactly do you access it?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

That tank deserves to be SW








It's nice none the less!

--Dan


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

really nice setup.


----------

